# (UPDATE) Sassy is hurt



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A couple of years ago Sassy hurt her knee dodging my step-daughter's nasty disposition cat. Each time we visit the vet for anything he always checks her knee and it has never progressed. Well this afternoon late she took me to the potty and as we were leaving the bathroom I noticed she was limping really bad. In fact I thought it was her back to begin with, but I have concluded that it is her knee. She is not putting any weight on it. She has been in my lap ever since except for a few minutes when I put her in her stroller while I made something to eat. Our emergency clinic has a bad reputation and I am not about to take her there. (If this was life or death I would but not for this as bad as I hate this happening.) She was uncomfortable earlier but seems to be resting now. I will have her at her vet's office when they open at 8 A.M. Please pray for Sassy to have a peaceful night. She looks so small and those big black eyes just look at me. I don't think I will get any sleep, but I do want her to rest. Thank you all in advance for your prayers. I will let you know what we find out in the morning. 

~Pat aka Sassy's mommy


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Pat,
So sorry to hear that Sassy is having trouble. Hope she doesn't have a miserable night. Maybe the emergency clinic could at least give her something for pain until you could see your regular vet......


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Sassy. I will keep her in my thoughts.









Hope she feels better very soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Pat,
I am so sorry to hear of Sassy's knee bothering her so much. I do hope it isn't anything too serious. Poor baby, it's heartbreaking to see them in any kind of pain. Fortunately Sassy has you for her mommy and will receive the best of care and love possible.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

poor sassy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh No







, I got really scared when I read the topic. I didn't know she had knee problem before. I hope she is not in too much pain







. maybe you can ask someone what to give her for pain.
Sparkey had a real close call too tonight. I put his harness on and he got excited and started his run and he tripped over his bed and he flipped and went under the chair and banged his head too







but he is ok.

I hope you can have some sleep until tomorrow, I'm sure as long as she doesn't move she is not in pain. I'm so sorry to hear this. We love Sassy, I will definitely pray and think of her all night too


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor Sassy. Hope she is ok. Isn't it ok to give benedryl to dogs for allergic reactions? Maybe someone might know if it is ok, and the dosage. It might make her sleepy so she is comfortable.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thoughts and Prayers for Sassy...hope she feels better soon


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Sparkey had a real close call too tonight. I put his harness on and he got excited and started his run and he tripped over his bed and he flipped and went under the chair and banged his head too







but he is ok.

Don't you hate stuff like that. It is very scary. Roxie almost flipped off the back of the bed this morning. That seems like a 3 story building for her


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Poor Sassy. Hope she is ok. Isn't it ok to give benedryl to dogs for allergic reactions? Maybe someone might know if it is ok, and the dosage. It might make her sleepy so she is comfortable.[/B]


I have a pain med but the last time I gave it to her she got diarhea which with a full coat is NOT much fun. I thought about the baby benedryl and if she seems to get too uncomfortable tonight I will give her some to help her sleep. I know it doesn't kill pain but at least help her relax.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

SASSY is like a beauty queen, she is so beautiful.
I hope she feels better really soon, I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers..


Andrea~[attachment=10487:attachment]


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Pat and Sassy







))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))









My prayers are with you both at this difficult time.

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sassy


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

To you and Sassy, I hope all goes well tonight and at your vets tomorrow. Please keep us posted.








BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

More knee problems. Hugs to Sassy and you





















Hope she is feeling better real soon.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

& kisses & nose licks to Sassy


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about beautiful Sassy







hope she will be fine


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

[attachment=10492:attachment]Sassy Girl


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope she is better soon....


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

OH poor Sassy. I hope everything goes well at the vet and he can give her some releif and she gets to feeling better soon


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Keep us informed today. I hope she had a restful night - and you, too!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Pat, I will keep both you and Sassy in my thoughts and prayers.














I hope Sassy feels better very soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pat I just read this and I will sure keep both you and Sassy in my thoughts and prayers















I hope all goes well at the vet's office this morning


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no,poor Sassy.I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

noselicks for a speedy recovery to miss sassygirl!!! 

ann marie and the "ps peanutbutter might make it better..." onetrackmind buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. I sure hope she will feel better soon!

[attachment=10497:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*GOOD NEWS!!!!!* Whew! We just got home from the vet's office. It seems to only be a sprain. Her knees are good.....there are no obvious ligament tears......there are no obvious back injurys. He gave her an injection of anti-inflamatory and said if she is not a lot better by Tuesday/Wednesday to bring her back and they will take x-rays to look inside. But he felt confident it was only a sprain. I never thought I would be happy about a sprain but what a load off of my mind. I am supposed to keep her quiet and as immobile as possible, but he said the medication should bring her quick relief. 

Thanks to all who offered their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Whewww that is good news! Hope Sassy is feeling better soon!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I just read these from post one until the end and it made my stomach hurt, I'm skipping until the end next time!







Thank goodness Sassy's ok


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

What a relief for you and Sassy







I am so glad that it isn't more serious







Both of you take care and I hope that you don't have to go back to the office on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Pat! I'm sorry to hear about Sassy, and hope she recovers from her sprain quickly.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hopefully it's only a sprain.







There seems to be an epidemic lately on this forum with dogs having knee problems.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Hopefully it's only a sprain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I know that several have hurt their knees lately. Sassy's is not her knee (Patella) it is either her leg ligament or a back sprain.............or a touch of both.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Awwww...poor sassy. Hopefully there will be good results with the X-rays and meds will help her and bring her some relief.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't see the original post til this morning.
Glad to see she is not having a serious problem!
I hope that shot doesn't cause her to get too rambunctious
since she'll be feeling better. You may have your work
cut out for you today, Pat.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Poor Sassy. We hope she is up and about soon.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad she is going to be well soon!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> *GOOD NEWS!!!!!* Whew! We just got home from the vet's office. It seems to only be a sprain. Her knees are good.....there are no obvious ligament tears......there are no obvious back injurys. He gave her an injection of anti-inflamatory and said if she is not a lot better by Tuesday/Wednesday to bring her back and they will take x-rays to look inside. But he felt confident it was only a sprain. I never thought I would be happy about a sprain but what a load off of my mind. I am supposed to keep her quiet and as immobile as possible, but he said the medication should bring her quick relief.
> 
> Thanks to all who offered their thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


so happy for you and beautiful Sassy


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about Sassy's leg. Hope she has been resting and feeling much better.

Huggssss to her








Lickkkkkssssss from Puddles


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hope Sassy is feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful news! I was so afraid we had another one with a luxating patella!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm sorry to hear sassy is not feeling well.







i hope she feels better soon. i'm glad to hear it's most likely a sprain instead of something worse. please send sassy my love and kisses from massimo.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank God it is not too serious. It's still painful to see them hurt though. I hope she improves quickly


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I just saw this post and am so glad to hear that Sassy is going to be OK. Our prayers are with her to have a quick and full recovery!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just now read through all the posts. So happy to read Sassy is doing much better. I know that 1/2 a baby aspirin will help with the pain. When Lacey hurt her leg that is what she had to take.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad the vet doesn't think it's anything really serious.







Hope Sassy is up & about & feeling like her old self soon.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH goodness! I am so very sorry that Sassy is not feeling well. I hope she has a swift recovery and that no x-ray is needed.

Pat you and Sassy are in my prayers.









Melanie


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Thats good news







here's hoping there is no return visit to the vets soon!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pat ~ I just now signed on. I'm so relieved Sassy made it through the night okay, and is on her way to recovery.

Prayers are headed your way









Give Sassy kisses from me and the gang









Debbie


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

I just returned from a trip and I am so sorry to hear that poor Sassy hurt her leg. I am so glad that she is doing better.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I just saw this post and so glad Sassy is ok.....poor thing.

Miss America you better get all better soon so you can strut your stuff!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YIKES , you had me worried . I hope Sassy returns to her frisky best soon . Sarah and pups .


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, I just read the whole post, I started to cry, not little Sassy.







But as I continued to read I saw that she is doing better, give her a big hug from me. I'll be praying she recovers fast. Please keep us posted on our Sassy girl. Hugs to you.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I hadn't been on all day, and I too was silly and read from the start







... getting more and more worried until WHEW. I'm glad it's nothing too too serious. I hope Sassy starts feeling more like herself very soon!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad it wasn't serious, me 'n Tanner will thinking about you 'n Sassy.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Weeew. That's great news! Thank goodness Sassy is ok. Keep us up to date!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Just read this, so glad you have already been to the vet and that the patella is okay. Hugs to you both. I hope you both have a restful night.
Aimee


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad Sassy is feeling better. Good luck keeping her calm. Benadryl made Rylee hyper.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so happy it nothing serious. Hoping for a quick recovery


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw this thread, i am so sorry Sassy isn`t feeling well. She will be in my prayers


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
























Ive just got my internet connect back after what 3 days!!!!!! and I find this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sassy baby, Im sooooooo sorry that you are not well. I hope mommy is ok to????

I logged onto SM about a day or so ago couldnt access the site, tried later, go on, and then POOF! down went my server. I couldnt log off SM and couldnt log onto my isp. We had a lot of rain on Monday and it affected the lines etc so no internet.


I am sooo happy that sassy is ok. Im in tears just thinking about the poor little girl.
























Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just checking to see if Sassy was feeling better tonight......Glad the Vet didn't think it was too serious!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Just checking to see if Sassy was feeling better tonight......Glad the Vet didn't think it was too serious![/B]


I'M ALSO CHECKIN IN, HOW'S SASSY TONIGHT?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Another update...........she seems to be doing a little better tonight. At least she can walk now......not perfect but not so wobbly. She is resting so I will update again in the morning. Thanks again for all the warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, poor Sassy







but she'll be ok before you know it


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad Sassy was up and around some. Hopefully tomorrow is a better and stronger day for her.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your precious little Sassy.We hope that she rest without pain tonight and that there is nothing seriously wrong.We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How is Sassy doing today, Pat?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am just checking in on Sassy too, yesterday was a bad day here for some reason I couldn't stay on the internet for more than a few minutes, our server kept dropping out too, must be the heat or something...

I am hoping Sassy is improving each day


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

pat, i'm glad to hear she's doing a little better. how is she today?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, how's our Sassy girl doing? Walking any better? I hope so.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I am just checking in on Sassy too, yesterday was a bad day here for some reason I couldn't stay on the internet for more than a few minutes, our server kept dropping out too, must be the heat or something...
> 
> I am hoping Sassy is improving each day
> 
> ...


Hey Janet, what with your heat and our 'once a year rainfall' lol we are up S$$$$ creek to say the least





















Dede!!

sassy, u milk dis for aw dat its worth! jus make shure dat when mommy an daddy is wotchin u limp weally badly, make mommy run awound after u, gib her dem big sad eyes, gib dem dat 'pleeeding wook', if dey touch eny spot on ur body, pwtend dat it hurts soooooooo badly. u kan hab mommy an daddy wapped aroun ur paws for days and days hee hee

Miss Chloe

~but I do hope date u is weally better soon. tail wags and butt sniffs


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Just checking to see if Sassy girl is better today! Hope she is


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Get well soon, Sassy.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Pat, just saw where Sassy is having trouble with her leg. I'm so glad the vet thinks it's just a sprain. Hope she is feeling like herself again soon. I'm sure you must have been so worried. Ours prayers and hugs are with you and Sassy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Pat, just wondering how sweet Sassy is feeling today?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh dear! I just saw this thread. I'm so glad I kept reading until you found out it was a sprain. I hope Sassy is feeling better tonight and continues to improve. Poor baby!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all..........sorry for the late update. Sassy is walking much better today and seems to be feeling pretty good. She panted a lot during the night last night but I am not sure whether it was pain or a distant thunderstorm that seemed to last forever. She helped herself up onto the ottoman earlier and then helped her self down again.







So I am guessing she is feeling much better. Thanks for all the sweet replies and coments...prayers too! ~Pat

I don't know why her is all concerned.....I can get on dat ottoman all by myself. Heck, I can eben get down all by myself.







~Sassy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear the good news. Keep it up, Sassy girl!!
















PS - I agree with Miss Chloe and Auntie Dede - milk this for all you can, little one!! Mommie will fall over backward for you right about now.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm happy to hear that Sassy is doing better. I know many of us were worried about her.

Carla & Shotzi

P.S. Glad you had that fancy pink wheelchair (stroller) to use when she needed it.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Pat, I am so glad that Sassy is getting better and I hope that she continues to improve.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sassy take it easy girlfriend.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat I am so very glad that Miss Sassy is doing better. Goodness I was scared for her.

xoxox
Melanie


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Pat,

I am sorry I just saw your post. Glad little Miss Sassy is feeling better. I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Big Hugs


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner...yet, so glad that I only had to worry the time it took me to read this thread. I am sorry that poor Sassy has the sprain (?), but glad it is nothing more serious. Take care of that baby!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So far today things still seem to be improving. She is still walking pretty good. Still getting some panting during the night but I am thinking it is because she may be a little too active before bed time. She likes to follow us around at night when we are getting snacks. Thanks again for all of your good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear she's improving. Hope she's back to 100% soon, and back to living up to her name!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Boo and I are so glad to see Sassy is getting better, Boo said to tell her to stop jumping around!


----------

